# iPhone heating up only while running Uber.



## MRochesterny (Oct 15, 2020)

I wondering if anyone has experienced their iPhone heating up causing the screen to dim only when running the Uber app. It’s an iPhone XR 128 gig and when I originally ran into this problem I didn’t make the correlation with the Uber app. Verizon replaced my phone thinking it was a defective device. I now realize that it only happens when I’m doing Uber. I also do Instacart and other similar jobs and it never happens when doing any of them only while doing Uber. It doesn’t get hot enough to where it shuts downs nor does it feel burning hot. The main issue is that the screen dims. Turning on the ac until the screen comes back is a pain considering I live in Rochester NY. If anyone has any suggestions or advice I’d appreciate hearing them. I have also made sure I have nothing else running in the background so that’s not the cause.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

This is a known issue with the Uber app on IPhone...

It once overheated my phone causing it to shut itself down...

My advice is keep a flowing air to run on the backside of the phone and nothing else can be done...

DD and other Apps do not have this issue and it does not happen with android phones either and the app also will drain the IPhone battery and will not recharge while charging unlike the android app...

Uber refuses to fix this known issue...


----------



## Markn455 (Mar 10, 2021)

Pixel 3XL has the same issue. My son’s Samsung as the problem too.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Markn455 said:


> Pixel 3XL has the same issue. My son's Samsung as the problem too.


Hmmm, never had this issue with my Samsung, but it is a older model so that could be the reason why.

Like the OP my IPhone overheat when running the Uber App and Uber knows about it, so I am not sure why they refuse to fix this one main issue seeing everyone is complaining about it...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If you look at your battery usage history in settings I guarantee your going to find the biggest usage by far is screen time. The heat is generated from the phone non stop trying to recharge the battery. Many drivers don’t auto lock their screens while Ubering. It’s not the actual Uber app, it’s the fact that while Ubering the phone is always plug in and charging with the screen always on so the battery is working constantly to recharge.

To fix or reduce this issue
- If you can, auto lock your screen so it isn’t always on. I have apple play in my car so I was able to totally eliminate this issue.
- Lower your screen brightness as much as possible. The lower the brightness the less drain on the battery. (Hence, why your screen is dimming when it starts to heat up)


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Sorry but it is only the Uber App that causes the drain on the battery and heating of the phone...

I can run DD all day without closing down the screen at the brightness I have and it never does what Uber App does nor does Instacart or Roadie, so it is for sure the App from Uber causing most of the issues.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Very simple and easy not to guess but find out the facts.

Go to settings
Go to battery
Scroll down to "battery usage by app"
You can choose last 24 hours or last 10 days. If what you are thinking is correct then you'll see for yourself right there.


MRochesterny said:


> I wondering if anyone has experienced their iPhone heating up causing the screen to dim only when running the Uber app. It's an iPhone XR 128 gig and when I originally ran into this problem I didn't make the correlation with the Uber app. Verizon replaced my phone thinking it was a defective device. I now realize that it only happens when I'm doing Uber. I also do Instacart and other similar jobs and it never happens when doing any of them only while doing Uber. It doesn't get hot enough to where it shuts downs nor does it feel burning hot. The main issue is that the screen dims. Turning on the ac until the screen comes back is a pain considering I live in Rochester NY. If anyone has any suggestions or advice I'd appreciate hearing them. I have also made sure I have nothing else running in the background so that's not the cause.


Surprised they didn't know enough to simply turn off "low power mode" in your battery settings if you didn't want it dimming.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MRochesterny said:


> I wondering if anyone has experienced their iPhone heating up causing the screen to dim only when running the Uber app. It's an iPhone XR 128 gig and when I originally ran into this problem I didn't make the correlation with the Uber app. Verizon replaced my phone thinking it was a defective device. I now realize that it only happens when I'm doing Uber. I also do Instacart and other similar jobs and it never happens when doing any of them only while doing Uber. It doesn't get hot enough to where it shuts downs nor does it feel burning hot. The main issue is that the screen dims. Turning on the ac until the screen comes back is a pain considering I live in Rochester NY. If anyone has any suggestions or advice I'd appreciate hearing them. I have also made sure I have nothing else running in the background so that's not the cause.


The problem here is that you're too busy and making too much money and that's bad for the community.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MRochesterny said:


> I wondering if anyone has experienced their iPhone heating up causing the screen to dim only when running the Uber app. It's an iPhone XR 128 gig and when I originally ran into this problem I didn't make the correlation with the Uber app. Verizon replaced my phone thinking it was a defective device. I now realize that it only happens when I'm doing Uber. I also do Instacart and other similar jobs and it never happens when doing any of them only while doing Uber. It doesn't get hot enough to where it shuts downs nor does it feel burning hot. The main issue is that the screen dims. Turning on the ac until the screen comes back is a pain considering I live in Rochester NY. If anyone has any suggestions or advice I'd appreciate hearing them. I have also made sure I have nothing else running in the background so that's not the cause.


Both my old iPhone X and my new iPhone 12 Pro Max will dim the screen while I'm out on Uber and the phone is charging. It's not overheating to the point the phone is not functional but it does dim the screen while charging. The phone will not dim the screen or run hot when I'm not on Uber though. However when I do rideshare I have a GPS mileage app working along with the SiriusXM app and Apple CarPlay so there are a lot of things working. My phone is mounted so I can blow cold air on to the back of it so it only dims for a bit until it cools off.

My workaround is to start doing rideshare with a full battery. When the battery is already full rarely does it dim even when there are several apps running...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MRochesterny said:


> I wondering if anyone has experienced their iPhone heating up causing the screen to dim only when running the Uber app. It's an iPhone XR 128 gig and when I originally ran into this problem I didn't make the correlation with the Uber app. Verizon replaced my phone thinking it was a defective device. I now realize that it only happens when I'm doing Uber. I also do Instacart and other similar jobs and it never happens when doing any of them only while doing Uber. It doesn't get hot enough to where it shuts downs nor does it feel burning hot. The main issue is that the screen dims. Turning on the ac until the screen comes back is a pain considering I live in Rochester NY. If anyone has any suggestions or advice I'd appreciate hearing them. I have also made sure I have nothing else running in the background so that's not the cause.


Spyware


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Uber? I just met her.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Perhaps your phone is too close to a heating vent.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

MRochesterny said:


> I wondering if anyone has experienced their iPhone heating up causing the screen to dim only when running the Uber app. It's an iPhone XR 128 gig and when I originally ran into this problem I didn't make the correlation with the Uber app. Verizon replaced my phone thinking it was a defective device. I now realize that it only happens when I'm doing Uber. I also do Instacart and other similar jobs and it never happens when doing any of them only while doing Uber. It doesn't get hot enough to where it shuts downs nor does it feel burning hot. The main issue is that the screen dims. Turning on the ac until the screen comes back is a pain considering I live in Rochester NY. If anyone has any suggestions or advice I'd appreciate hearing them. I have also made sure I have nothing else running in the background so that's not the cause.


I have this issue only while charging iPhone and Uber app open at same time. Thought was just my phone...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Maybe your phone has the hots for Uber.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well the common denominator here sure seems to be the Uber app. I'm shocked, shocked to discover that the Uber app is programmed poorly!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

EM1 said:


> I have this issue only while charging iPhone and Uber app open at same time. Thought was just my phone...


Happens on the iPad also


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Markn455 said:


> Pixel 3XL has the same issue. My son’s Samsung as the problem too.


Which samsung model?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

My phone dims, but I had no idea why... Thanks for posting this


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

pro-tip. don't buy apple products. yw.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Running the Uber App kills alot of juice.


----------



## Rattlerrod (Oct 22, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> This is a known issue with the Uber app on IPhone...
> 
> It once overheated my phone causing it to shut itself down...
> 
> ...


Bummer! I don’t know whether to be furious with Apple or Uber now?
For me this is a matter of safety! My old cheap Android LG never had this problem!
I’ve only had the phone less than 2 weeks and so far my battery seems to be charging ok,,,
Feeling frustrated !!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rattlerrod said:


> Bummer! I don’t know whether to be furious with Apple or Uber now?
> For me this is a matter of safety! My old cheap Android LG never had this problem!
> I’ve only had the phone less than 2 weeks and so far my battery seems to be charging ok,,,
> Feeling frustrated !!!


It is only the Apple App from Uber that seem to do this because I also run Grubhub, DD, Favor and Instacart and never had this issue…

As I said before just run the AC on it and should stay cool…

As for charging the best option is keep Uber off to the side and run another app like DD and the phone will charge…


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

MRochesterny said:


> I wondering if anyone has experienced their iPhone heating up causing the screen to dim only when running the Uber app. It’s an iPhone XR 128 gig and when I originally ran into this problem I didn’t make the correlation with the Uber app. Verizon replaced my phone thinking it was a defective device. I now realize that it only happens when I’m doing Uber. I also do Instacart and other similar jobs and it never happens when doing any of them only while doing Uber. It doesn’t get hot enough to where it shuts downs nor does it feel burning hot. The main issue is that the screen dims. Turning on the ac until the screen comes back is a pain considering I live in Rochester NY. If anyone has any suggestions or advice I’d appreciate hearing them. I have also made sure I have nothing else running in the background so that’s not the cause.


Use the ac vent mount for IPhone to keep it cool. IPhone sucks for Uber. I'm android bwoy. The sheer annoyances in iPhone made me wanna feel like chewing it and smashing it. I went back to Android and am content again


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I just looked up the battery settings and both Doordash and GrubHub use around half the amount of battery as Uber even though they were both on for about one hour 30 minutes with 5 1/2 hours on in the background. The times were literally within five minutes of each other for the three apps however the battery usage was 24% for Uber, 14 for DD, and about 7% for GrubHub.


----------



## OMA-UberDriver (Mar 25, 2019)

Sorry to bump an old thread. This is not an auto lock issue.
This is a problem with the UBER app being a CPU hog.
I have troubleshot this down to Ubers in app navigation.
If you change navigation to google and use that during trips the issue goes away.
No other app on my phone will cause screen dimming which the phone is doing to cool itself off.


----------

